# Knacken vom Cube-Rahmen



## TheBrad (5. August 2005)

Hi,

mich nervt seit Wochen schon ein Knacksen des Bikes (Cube LTD1 2004), dass beim Treten auftritt, ich bin deswegen kaum gefahren weil es mir tierisch auf den Zeiger geht.
Ich hatte zuerst das Vierkant-Innenlager im Verdacht und habe es gewechselt, ohne Erfolg. Dann habe ich das Rad weitgehend zerlegt, um es einzugrenzen, so dass letzlich nur das Tretlagergehäuse übrig blieb, und hab es deshalb mit Hollowtech II probiert. Aber das mysteriöse Knacken ist immer noch da. So langsam weiß ich nicht mehr weiter. Das Knacken lässt sich provozieren, wenn man die rechte Kurbel in 5Uhr-Stellung Richtung Rahmen drückt. Hier eine Liste der Sachen die ich schon durch habe:

- Innenlager ausgeschlossen (HT II)
- Gabel/Lenker etc. ausgebaut, nur die Steuersatzlagerschalen sind noch drin
- ohne Sattelstütze + Klemme gefahren
- Hinterrad ausgebaut
- Flaschenhalter ab
- Umwerfer ab
- Kurbel+Innenlager raus -> das Knacken kann durch Anbringung der Kraft mit einem Holzstück durch das Tretlagergehäuse provoziert werden.   
- Flaschenhalterschrauben ab
- nach Rahmenbruch gesucht (nichts entdeckt)

Das einzige was noch am Rahmen ist, sind Steuersatzlagerschalen, Züge, ausgehängte V-Brakes, HAC4-Trittfrequenzkabel, Kettenstrebenschutz, Schaltauge + Schaltwerk. Und trotzdem knackts (s. Holzstückversuch).   

So langsam denke ich, dass es der Rahmen ist, der bei Belastung ein Knacksen von sich gibt. *@Cube:* Wie jetzt weiter? Fahren will ich so nicht. Das Rad ist ca. anderthalb Jahre alt.

Ich hoffe es gibt eine Lösung dafür.

Viele Grüße,
Robert


----------



## mauwges (11. August 2005)

Hi,

so wie du das beschreibst, bleibt eigentlich wirklich nur der Rahmen über. Sei damit extrem vorsichtig. Ich hatte das vor ein paar Jahren auch schon mal an meinem ersten Fully. Hat auch erst geknackt und ich habs nicht ernst genommen - bis es mir unterm Arsch zusammengebrochen ist und ich phatte auf die Fresse geflogen bin.

Mesitens bricht ein Rahmen, wenn er denn bricht, an den Schweissnähten. D.h. du solltest mal die Schweissnähte genauer unter die Lupe nehmen - evtl. erkennst du da einen beginnenen Riss. Am Besten macht ihr das zu Zweit - einer checkt die Nähte, der Andere verwindet den Rahmen mit dem Holzstück.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walroß (11. August 2005)

Schau mal hier:
http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=177703 
Da hat jemand das selbe Problem mit Hohlraumversiegelung in den Griff bekommen. vielleicht klappt das bei Dir auch.
Ansonsten muss ich mauwges zustimmen, schau Dir die Schweißnähte mal genau an.
Mir ist auch mal ein Rahmen an einer Schweißnaht gebrochen und das hat man schon gehört, bevor der Lack abgeplatzt war.


----------



## CVH015 (12. August 2005)

Also außer Schweißnähte mal prüfen kann ich dir nicht viel raten. Aber gleich dazu sei gesagt das Alu manchmal schon komische Anstalten macht. Wenn die Nähte in Ordnung sind (was ich doch hoffe), dann gar net mal so den Kopf machen. Ich kenn dein Geräusch nicht,aber ich habe ein ähnliches, das Material schafft halt und was sich biegt das bricht nicht. Außer man biegt es zu arg  
Gruß Dennis (hat jeden Tag mit Alu-Rundmaterial zu tun und kann es bald nicht mehr sehen)


----------



## TheBrad (12. August 2005)

Hi,

an den Schweißnähten ist nichts zu entdecken. Das Geräusch ist so ein metallisches "Knicksen" aus dem Bereich des Unterrohrs, wie es z.B. auch bei Sattelstützen, Lenker/Vorbau gern auftritt. War wie gesagt schwer einzugrenzen, aber mittlerweile bleibt ja außer dem Rahmen nicht mehr viel übrig.

Ich werds mal weiter beobachten, hab jetzt im Urlaub eine Woche Zeit dazu. Danach check ich mal die Idee mit der Hohlraumversiegelung. Danach die mit dem MP3-Player   

Wegen Dennis: Sind Geräusche bei Alurahmen nun normal, d.h. deuten nicht auf einen Defekt hin & treten gelegentlich auf? Sollte ja eigentlich nicht sein, oder?

Gruß,
Robert


----------



## mauwges (12. August 2005)

Das ein sauber geschweisster Rahmen der in Ordnung ist geräusche von sich gibt wenn man ihn verwindet, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Knacksen tut es, wenn zwei Stossstellen aneinander reiben - was bei einem Riss der Fall ist.
Wie gesagt, hatte sowas auch schonmal und habs nicht ernst genommen. Ohne vorankündigung ist der Ramen in Zwei Teile zerbrochen und mich hts dick auf die Fresse gelegt. Zum Glück war ich nur am Weg in den Baumarkt - wäre es am Trail passiert, wäre ich wohl im Krankenhaus wieder aufgewacht...


In diesem Sinne
Grüße
Moi


----------



## flo41173 (28. August 2005)

Hallo,
ich hätte dqa noch eine Idee wo noch keiner dran gedacht hat.
Ich habe ein halbes Jahr genau dasselbe Knacken gehabt so wie du es beschreibst.Hat mich auch so genervt und habe dieselben Sachen gemacht wie du Innelager wechsel und nach und nach alle teile ab.
Knacken war immer noch da.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn es waren die Pedalen?
Ausgewechselt und ich hatte meine Ruhe.
Also Teste das mal.
MFG aus HH
Florian


----------



## Ortanc (4. September 2005)

Genau, Pedalen abbauen...FETTEN...danach gehts meistens wieder...oder andere Pedalen ausprobieren


----------



## Cunelli (18. September 2005)

Wenns aber auch auftritt OHNE Innenlager sondern mit einem Stück Holz an dessen Stelle werdens wohl eher nicht die Pedale sein. 
Aber vielleicht ists ja das Holzstück?   
Schaltauge kann auch ab und zu Geräusche machen. Aber bei der Art von Belastung kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. 
Da bleibt eigentlich echt nur noch der Rahmen als Quelle.   

Gruß, 
Phil


----------



## Storchi (18. September 2005)

Hallo

habe auch das Problem. An einem neuen AMSPRO 05. Habe auch nicht die geringste Ahnung wo das Knacken/Knicksen her kommt. Der Händler bei dem ich das Rad erworben habe auch nicht. Hat noch einen Kunden mit dem selben Problem. 
Das schadet echt massiv dem Fahrspaß.
Wäre es eventuell möglich, dass die Toleranzen der Schrauben bei den Gelenken überschritten sind?
(Durch fetten Knacksen kurzzeitig verschwunden)

Gruss

Storchi


----------



## rolle__ (19. September 2005)

Hi,

habe das gleiche Problem mit einem 2003er Rahmen (gehabt). Da half nur noch ein Umtausch......

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freddy_walker (19. September 2005)

Hi zusammen,
ich habe jetzt auch neue Pedale... waren es aber nicht  

Zum Stichwort Knacken beim AMS PRO gibt es einen langen Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=151851
Schaut mal rein, da solltet ihr eine Menge Info bekommen.

Zusammenfassung:
Bei mir (und einigen anderen) knackten die Lager von Horst-Link/Sitzstrebe und Sitzstebe/Wippe, da die Bolzen ein Übermaß hatten und somit die Kugellager gesprengt wurden...  Heute höre ich nix mehr und das AMS ist (wieder) ein klasse Bike!

Lager und Bolzen gehen bei CUBE auf Kulanz...

Gruß, F.


----------



## [email protected] (20. September 2005)

Hi Jungs

Falls ihr beziehungsweise euer Händler mit dem Knacken nicht weiterkommt kann euer Händler sich mit Cube in verbindung setzen und wir finden dann eine Lösung.

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Mario2511 (23. September 2005)

Määääh!

Ich habe mein Cube Acid erst 3 Wochen und schon fangen die Mängel an.
ein Knacken fällt mir auch auf - kommt aus der Richtung des Tretlagers.
Es tritt nur beim Treten auf und ist unabhängig von der Trittstärke.
Zeitpunkt ist immer, wenn die rechte Kurbel auf etwa 11 Uhr ist.

Kommt euch das bekannt vor?

Naja, ist ja noch Garantie drauf.
Nächster Mangen, die Gummis von der Federgabel (Manitou Axel) lösen sich auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## Cunelli (23. September 2005)

Knacken kann die unterschiedlichsten Ursachen haben: 

Tretlager locker/ fehlt Fett/ Dreck  
Kurbeln locker 
Pedale locker
Schaltauge 
Kassette 
Sattelstütze/ Sattelklemmung/ Stützenklemmschelle

Durch das große Volumen von den Alurahmen kann es sein, dass das Geräusch von einer ganz anderen Stelle kommt als man vermuten würde. 
Die Sachen alle mal abmontieren und schön sauber und mit ausreichend Fett wieder montieren. 
Am besten nicht alles gleichzeitig, so wie ich  
Ich hab mein Knacken jetzt zwar weg  , aber dafür weiß ich nicht wos herkam  

Egal. Mein Cube ist wieder leise   
Gruß, 
Phil


----------



## ride with style (27. September 2005)

habe das gleiche problem wie ihr mit meinem cube xc pro. habe ich jetzt aber auch schon fast zwei jahre. von anfang an habe ich auch so eine metallisches klacken im tretlager bereich. ich habe mir nichts weiter dabei gadacht, weil ich meinte, da ich relativ schwer bin 100kg, dass das von meinem gwicht kommt. aber jetzt wo ich das hier höre, macht mich das etwas nachdenklich. ich werde eure tipps mal ausprobieren und mich mit meinem händler auseinandersetzen.

gruß


----------



## Andy-Rheinland (28. September 2005)

Moinsen,

mein Analog '05-Rahmen macht auch merkwürdige knarzende Geräusche. Merkwürdigerweise treten die aber nur auf wenn ich im Teillastbereich fahre, also nicht volles Pfund auf den Pedalen stehe sondern nur leicht mit trete. Ich habe jetzt erst mal den Mechanismus der SPD-Pedale gereinigt und gefettet. Das Innenlager scheint nicht locker zu sein, wenn ich jeweils in 6-Uhr-Stellung auf das Pedal druck ausübe, knackt nämlich gar nichts....

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joginger (28. September 2005)

Ich hatte dieses knacken auch einmal, und musste feststellen das 
ne schraube an der Schwinge locker war ! Dieses lockere Lager (hinten beim Bremssattel)  knackste dann beim treten in die Pedale!


----------



## goczol (15. Oktober 2005)

Hallo! an alle genervten MTB!

heute ist mir passiert! es Knackt, oder knarz wie man das nennt,  

also hab das ganze Forum durchsucht!
morgen muß ich die Ursache herausfinden! hoffentlich sind das nicht die Lager!
O weie! mein MTB ist erst Monat Alt!!! (*ich will noch nicht schimpfen!)*  

*Frage an Cube Spezialisten:  kann ich an Rahmennummer erfahren welche Lager verbaut wurden?*
also bis morgen!


----------



## bikechris1 (26. Oktober 2005)

goczol schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo! an alle genervten MTB!
> 
> heute ist mir passiert! es Knackt, oder knarz wie man das nennt,
> 
> ...



Das habe ich doch schon weiter oben gelesen!!!!!!!!!!
Ähm ich hatte die gleichen Probleme. Habe da dann das Lager getauscht und hatte auch für ein, zwei Tage Ruhe. Dann das ganze von Vorne, bis ich herraus gefunden hatte... es waren die Klicks. Es ging ein paar 100 km gut und schon wieder. Aber diesmal echt heftig. Dann zu meinem Fachschrauber vor Ort. Alles nachgeschraubt was man nachschrauben konnte. Die Sattelstütze neu gefettet, die Gewinde der Klicks neu gefettet, und auch die Klicks etwas straffer gestellt. Wo ich nie dran gedacht hätte, die 4 Schrauben an der Kurbel, da war sehr viel Spiel. Kleines Rennen gefahren. Im Wald mit Regen, natürlich wieder gründlich geputzt. Und Ruhe is im Katon. Hoffe es wird jetzt auch mal ne Zeit so bleiben.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## goczol (28. Oktober 2005)

hi,

welche kliks meinst du?  
ciao!


----------



## bikechris1 (28. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe die günstigen Pedale von Shimano drauf. Für 35.
Weiß nicht wie die heißen.


----------



## goczol (29. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

Danke!, muß ich die kliks genau untersuchen! (ich habe einfache, billige)
schrauben hab schon nachgezogen, alles gefettet, -hilft nix-  

mfg,mich


----------



## nikopol (30. Oktober 2005)

habe bei meinem reaction seit kurzem auch ein knacken gehört,
habe erst die sattelstütze gefettet, danach tretlager, usw..
heute bin ich mal wieder gefahren, knacken war wieder da, naja hab gedacht, fahr ne kurze tour:
beim runterfahren, auf schotter, nach ner kurve, bei tempo 25:
IST MIR DAS UNTERROHR UNTER DEM HINTERN DURCHGEBROCHEN!!!!!!
Oberrohr dann natürlich auch...
nur schürfwunden, glück gehabt, mal sehen was cube sagt...
habe mein rad geliebt!!!


----------



## hans7 (30. Oktober 2005)

Ganz schön besch....

wie alt war es denn?#
bzw wieviele KM hattest du drauf?

Aber normal darf sowas nicht passieren.


----------



## goczol (30. Oktober 2005)

ojej, o jej

also hab Angst überhaupt aufs radl mich hinzusetzen!
nicht zu sprechen über Kumpel die einfach lachen!( vor allem die , die billige mtb von Aldi oder Real haben!)
ciao!


----------



## nikopol (30. Oktober 2005)

hab das bike seit einem jahr..
fahr im schnitt vielleicht zweimal die woche, übers jahr gerechnet..(im sommer weniger, eher rennrad) im winter mehr..
also normale nutzung..
und keine aussergewöhnlichen aktionen wie cliff-jumps.....
fahr sowieso lieber berg hoch..
aber heute bin ich kurz vor meinem supergau noch nen single trail mit vielen wurzeln runter.. wenn das da passiert wär, würd ich wohl jetzt nicht posten...

die spaziergänger ham tatsächlich etwas über mein zweigeteiltes bike geschmunzelt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiteflame (7. November 2005)

hab das 2004er xc comp.
hatte auch das bes...  knacken. trettlager war total verdreckt. besser gesagt das gewinde. 
durch die getränkehalteraufnahme unterm rahmen (die bei mir nicht mit schrauben verschlossen war) ist dreck in den rahmen und somit zum trettlager gelangt. hab ich erst gesehen, als ich ne hone eingebaut hab.... nerv.
zumindest ist das knacken weg!

schlechte kulanz von meinem nie "wieder händler" citybike.de  :kotz: 
-selbst 'ina'  industriegelagert (die meinten: lagerspiel? einfach festkeulen)
-nach "erst inspektion" lockere speichen (...jetzt kann ich selbst ent8tern)
-hayes 9 schleifen (die meinten: bei JEDEM belagswechsel    entlüften...   ich kann jetzt selbst entlüften)

danke citybike darmstadt   für die hilfe zur selbsthilfe


----------



## goczol (7. November 2005)

Hallo!



> durch die getränkehalteraufnahme unterm rahmen (die bei mir nicht mit schrauben verschlossen war) ist dreck in den rahmen und somit zum trettlager gelangt.



also daß habe noch nicht gehört!,   eile gleich nachschauen in keller,(wo mein fury steht)
außerdem,
 hab immer noch nix gefunden!
servus!


----------



## goczol (7. November 2005)

hallo Cube gemeinde!

habe nachgeschaut tatsächlich die Öffnungen für Getränkehalter sind nicht dicht!   
*ja, ist das normal?
*kann wirklich Dreck noch schlimmer auch Wasser ins Tretlager gelangen? (ich kenne mich nicht aus) 

*was sagen Cube Spezialisten????????????????????????????*

ciao!


----------



## thesurge (8. November 2005)

kiteflame schrieb:
			
		

> durch die getränkehalteraufnahme unterm rahmen (die bei mir nicht mit schrauben verschlossen war) ist dreck in den rahmen und somit zum trettlager gelangt.



gott sei dank, ist mir das bereits am ersten tag aufgefallen. hab mir am nächsten tag vom händler zwei schrauben geholt und zu wars.

scheint wohl gern übersehen werden die untere getränkeaufnahme.

greez max


----------



## Cuberia (8. November 2005)

Na suuuuuuuuuuuuper . Hab am Fury auch nicht verschlossene Getränkeflaschenhaltergewinde ( cooles Wort, oder   ) am Unterrohr und werde  dann gleich mal, bevor ich es vergesse zwei schrauben reindrehen.  
Danke für den Hinweis : 
Volker


----------



## TheBrad (14. November 2005)

Mein Rahmen hat aufgehört zu knacken, keine Ahnung warum. Hab nix gemacht.

Bin gespannt ob's wiederkommt, viell nur im Sommer oder so.

Gruß,
Robert


----------



## goczol (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!
zu zeit komme nicht dazu fully zu fahren!,
die bohrungen für  getränkenhalter habe dicht gemacht!
auch kleine inspektion, alles pikobello,
tja, mal sehen
bis bald,
ciao!


----------

